# New Kimber TLE 1st Range Session



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just got back from my first range session with my new Kimber TLE. It went well.

Before I get into that, I should tell you all that the Kimber felt tight out of the box as they do in most gun shops off the shelf. I disassembled it and oiled per the instruction manual using Shooter's Choice Gun Care FP-10 Lubricant. Once reassembled, it was like night and day. Easily racking a slide that simply glides on its rails with absolutely no play is something I haven't really felt over the past two years of owning and handling dozens of guns. This is pure quality. That said, from comments on this forum, I was prepared for a long break in period with multiple malfunctions. Nothing could have been further from the truth.

OK, back to the range. I shot 100 round of Winchester SXT 230 GR. hollowpoints and about 100 round of hand loaded 230 Gr. FMJ. Both shot equally from my perspective. I had absolutely 0 malfunctions at all. After running 2 to 3 mags through it, I zeroed in on it's shooting characteristics as they coincide with my stance, grip and shooting style. My point of aim is dead center at 6 o'clock. Muzzle flip was very light. For comparison, I shot 30 rounds through my XD SC9 and muzzle flip and recoil were similar in the two. Much easier to shoot than my Sigma 40. One interesting phenomenon was that I had a hard time running a single mag through or shooting a 5 shot group without having at least on flier that strayed 2" - 3" away from the group. The flier came at different times as well, not alwayes the first or lat shot in the mag.

I will say this, my shooting and confidence both improved a great deal with the purchase and firing of this gun. Maybe money spent can buy happiness. Next range session is on Thursday.

My final 4 targets are pictured below. All shots were from 15 yards.

One 8 round mag and one 7 round mag with hand loaded 230 Gr FMJ from 45 feet. Note the two fliers, 1 low, one right.









12 shots Winchester SXT 230 Gr. Note, one flier low, right









5 shots Winchester SXT 230 Gr. Note, one flier low









Last 5 shots Hand loaded 230 Gr. FMJ. Note one flier to left. If not for the flier, this would have been my first sub 2" group with any gun at any distance.









Any insight into the fliers would be appreciated.


----------



## ModernPistolero (Mar 9, 2008)

*Flyers*

Typically flyers can be caused by the tightening of your grip as you pull the trigger. Where they go depends on which hand is tensing up as the hammer falls. You probably already know this. All I wanted to comment on was the fact that your shot groups were much better with your hand loads. Are they light? Or just as hot as factory loads? Good groups either way, either ammo!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

ModernPistolero said:


> Typically flyers can be caused by the tightening of your grip as you pull the trigger. Where they go depends on which hand is tensing up as the hammer falls. You probably already know this. All I wanted to comment on was the fact that your shot groups were much better with your hand loads. Are they light? Or just as hot as factory loads? Good groups either way, either ammo!


My lead hand loads are definitely firing lighter than the factory loads. Much less recoil and flip. I have them loaded into once fired brass I pick up at my range. My reloader is King Shooter Supply or www.betterbullets.com outside of Philadelphia. For loading into my brass, he charges only .20 per .45 bullet with a 500 minimum order. At $10 a box of 50, I can't pass it up. I have about 900 rounds left. He is currently loading 1,700 .40 for me at .17 per bullet and he loads 9mm @ .15.

Next time I'm there (next week) I'll find and post the specs of the load.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like some good shooting to me.:smt023 Enjoy that new pistol.:smt033


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Insight into the flyers??? Keep shooting it! Reps, reps, reps.

I'm working my way out... 2" groups at 7M with my NEW XD45, now 2" groups at 15M with my improved XD45, and eventually the goal is 2" groups at 25M... The GUN is easily capable... Now for the indian...

JW


----------

